# Problème : récupération de fichier backup



## snake626 (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai un problème avec un fichier numbers que je dois absolument récupérer et que j'ai mis à jour sur mon iPad => donc sauvegardé dessus.

Problème, mon iPad est parti en SAV apple et je n'ai plus que mon backup dans lequel je ne trouve pas de fichier en .numbers. N'ayant pas d'autre ipad à disposition d'ici demain je dois trouver une autre solution pour récupérer ce fichier.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? 

Merci


----------

